
Elon Musk Is Digging a Hyperloop Tunnel in Maryland - fishcolorbrick
http://fortune.com/2017/10/20/elon-musk-hyperloop-tunnel-maryland/
======
fishcolorbrick
The governor of Maryland seems more excited about it than Elon Musk, but this
is apparently the first 10 miles of a tunnel from Baltimore to Washington DC.

More details about the site in this article:
[http://www.govtech.com/fs/infrastructure/Maryland-Issues-
Con...](http://www.govtech.com/fs/infrastructure/Maryland-Issues-Conditional-
Permit-for-Hyperloop-Tunnel.html)

"Hogan administration officials said Thursday the state has issued a
conditional utility permit to let Musk’s tunneling firm, The Boring Co., dig a
10.3-mile tunnel beneath the state-owned portion of the Baltimore-Washington
Parkway, between the Baltimore city line and Maryland 175 in Hanover."

